# Fluctuating AMH with Vitamin D



## Cramer (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi I was recently diagnosed with POF as my FSH was high (from 14.8 fluctuating to 24), my periods were infrequent (varied from 8 day cycle increasing to 15 and then would jump to 37 and back to low - but would be monthly) and I had low AFC (varies but 0-1 left ovary and my right anywhere from 2-5) and my amh was 1 (very very low for being 33).  

Since May when we found out (when i thought I would do a few pre pregnancy tests to make sure everything was ok before we started trying- glad i did that!) Ive seen multiple IVF centres and most have said that it wouldn't help.  There are 2 that are willing to give it a try but with low stim and one that said if I can get my FSH down to 12 then they would do full stim.  So I started on all these vitamins; pre pregnancy max, ubquinol, agnus, primrose oil, fish oil and vitamin d.  The last two months for the first time in ages my cycles have been 25, 23- two normal consecutive cycles.  I had a blood test done earlier this month in which my vit d levels had dropped even further so I was put on 20,000 IU once a week.  Also in my results they did amh levels again and this time it was 2.2?! Its doubled and I dont know if this is expected as they fluctuate or if something else is going on?  At the same time my LH remains relatively low and testosterone is also low.  I started on DHEA two days ago as well (was in the US for work and saw it in the pharmacy)

Any insights would be good!  Not sure if I should give my body another month or two before I go down the IVF route, see if even high dose of Vitamin D will increase my AMH further?


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

I take Vitamin D 5000iui x2 gel capsules daily so 70,000 a week.  My ASH is 13 at age of 36.  Vitamin D3 is after researching seems to help with fertility and egg reserve in some cases.  A tip always take in the morning with a fat bomb ie something fatty so butter on toast or cream in coffee as helps absorb and always a gel capsule not a tablet as tablets don't absorb as well.    I take Swansons 5000iui gel caps.  Good luck hun x


----------



## Cramer (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks alittlenervous


----------

